# road wheels for cross bike?



## altamira47 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm thinking of building up a cross bike but was just curious if I would be okay to use a regular set of road wheels if I put cross tires on. I don't think there's a difference but I've never done any cyclocross


----------



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

Absolutely fine to do. I race on 20+ year old Wolber and Campagnolo tubular rims and have no problems. Clinchers will be fine as well.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I use road wheels on my cross. I have cantilever brakes. It may be obvious, but make sure the rim type matches your type of brakes. If your cross has disc brakes it won't work with a road wheel for cantilever or side pull brakes. 

There is a supposed limit on tire size for a given rim width. See this:

Tire Sizing Systems


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Since a cross bike is generally a 'road-style' bike, yeah, running 'road' wheels is fine.

I'll switch between some Velocity Escape wheels and a mixed O4CD/Matrix wheelset depending on whether I want to ride tubular or clincher.

M


----------



## altamira47 (Oct 11, 2011)

Perfect thanks guys. So here's my next question, buy a whole new bike with 9spd ultegra/105 for $550 or buy a cross frame and rebuild my Bianchi with a Sram Force kit? Thoughts...


----------



## bojangles31 (Nov 1, 2011)

altamira47 said:


> Perfect thanks guys. So here's my next question, buy a whole new bike with 9spd ultegra/105 for $550 or buy a cross frame and rebuild my Bianchi with a Sram Force kit? Thoughts...


in my experience the 105's are the best bang for the buck with performance and price. If your budget allows for you to get the 105's, do it. If not then build it up.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about the idea of buying a 9 sp bike, is if you want to switch in 10sp road wheels, this takes away some of the versatility of owing a 'cross bike. This is of course assuming you have 10 sp road wheels.


----------



## 64tetrahedron (Nov 10, 2011)

However you can run a 9 speed cassette on any '10 speed wheel', or vice versa... as long as you stick with shimano re freehub


----------

